# How big will my pup get



## Antchrz (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys I have a blue nose pup that I've had for about 5 months, my wife got him for me when he was 6 weeks old and he is growing at a very fast rate. He is currently 6 months and 3 weeks and is 100lbs. We take him back to see his parents every now and then and he is already bigger than his father in terms of height weight and and thickness. He is 25-30 lbs bigger than any of his brothers or sisters and people don't believe he's a pitbull. Any ideas on how big he will be


----------



## Antchrz (Feb 21, 2017)

This is max at 6 months


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He isn't a Pit Bull. Pit dogs max out at around 65-70 lbs. Chances are you have an American Bully, or mix of one. 

Best guestimate would be his weight at 4 months doubled.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That is one BIG handsome boy! Like Ecko said, def not a pit bull. He looks and sounds like he may even have some type of mastiff mixed in there at that size.


----------



## Antchrz (Feb 21, 2017)

This is max parents which I don't see any mastiff in them. Like I said none of his brothers or sisters are closer to his weight or size


----------



## Antchrz (Feb 21, 2017)

This is max as of yesterday. What's the difference between American bully and apbt


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

APBT is a lean, athletic dog maxing out around 65 lb bred for gameness for the box or pit. The APBT does not come in blue. Recessive pups were culled. 
The American Bully was started by breeding APBT and AmStaffs to get a stockier less game show dog. In some cases other breeds were brought in to get the traits desired for the show ring. Mastiffs for size would be the most common that I've seen. Keep in mind a Mastiff bred in several generations back will still throw large dogs now. 
Your dog is a very handsome pet and you'll get a lot of compliments on him. If you have a ped we may be able to tell you exactly what you have.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe this will help.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

He definitely is far bigger than an APBT, AmStaff, or UKC APBT. There may have been an extra daddy involved, perhaps, or he is a throw back. He does not resemble the type or looks of either parent. It can happen! I have a little sable bitch who looks nothing like her parents. I know she wasn't an "oops" puppy, but she sure looks it! 

American Bullies are mixed breed dogs for the most part, with various types of bulldogs, mastiffs, and mutts mixed in to obtain both incredibly disfigured dogs, as well as nice, athletic, big boned types. There are so many different breeds involved, with so many different goals, the possibilities are endless with an American Bully. 

APBTs do come in blue, but they are the exception, not the rule. Blue to Blue breedings like this one are not recommended, because doubling up on dilutes can cause some issues with skin and immunity. I have UKC APBTs (Pit Bulls with a Staff infection), and they do regularly come in blue and other dilute colors. Most dogs that carry a black gene can also wind up as a dilute black, which is what we call blue. Genetics is a tricky beast, however, as you are seeing with your boy. 

Best of luck with him! Hope he doesn't eat you out of house and home as he grows!


----------



## Oneofthepack (Mar 15, 2017)

I think your boy looks like he has mastiff in him but good looking boy none the less and it Is his head that is leading me that way


----------



## Antchrz (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow all very good information I was told by his owners that his grandfather was very huge but seemed to skip his father and those traits landed with max. The thing I don't get is how he could be so much bigger than his brothers and sisters by 30 lbs because usually the litter you'll have ones that are smaller than others and some that are a tad bit bigger. I'm getting his DNA tested by the ukc through cotton swab so I guess we shall see the results.


----------



## Antchrz (Feb 21, 2017)

Still waiting to get the paperwork on his DNA test. Update on the size on this guy, I think he looks more like his mother what do you think?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Antchrz, often if you want to know what the puppies are going to look like you go back to the pups grandparents. Max sure looks like pat Mastiff to me too, not only in size put the shape of his head. His head is shaped different then his mothers. 
Also, I know you have already sent the DNA kit in but those tests are not always that accurate.
The important thing is you have a great looking dog and from his looks I can tell that he is well cared for.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Gotta agree with Joe and everyone else. Like I said before, he really looks like mastiff mix to me and the older he gets the more he mastiff like he looks. He's got that big handsome face and is way bigger than either of his parents. I bet his grandparents were some type of mastiff/bull mix. I know the DNA results aren't always real accurate but nonetheless I'm sure it will be interesting to see what they say.

~Jess


----------

